# When do rockingham tickets go on sale?



## Adam Wright (Apr 6, 2007)

??


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I believe in the next couple of weeks.

Nick


----------



## Adam Wright (Apr 6, 2007)

cool cheers


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Tickets are now on sale for this years TT Owners Club Annual Event, EvenTT08.

http://ttoc.co.uk/catalog/index.php?cPath=28_54

Information can be found here, and will be updated soon:

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/eventt08

Nick


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I missed last years Event - the very first time since I joined - but would love to come to this years Event. Are 'Other Audi's' allowed in this year?

Graham


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Love_iTT said:


> I missed last years Event - the very first time since I joined - but would love to come to this years Event. Are 'Other Audi's' allowed in this year?
> 
> Graham


All are welcome Graham  but you will have to park round the back now you have taken a step down the ladder :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > I missed last years Event - the very first time since I joined - but would love to come to this years Event. Are 'Other Audi's' allowed in this year?
> ...


I will of course bow down to you TT guys and of course park as far away as possible so as not to offend you. :roll: :wink:

Graham


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Love_iTT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Love_iTT said:
> ...


If you wanted I could park the car for you :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Mmmm, now let me think about this.

Thought about it and nope. :lol: :lol:

Graham


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Of course you're welcome Graham.

There's even trackday sessions specifically for other Audi and exotica to entertain us TT lot while we cool down our brakes inbetween sessions.

Nick


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Bought and paid for ,hopefully the money is already in the TTOC account 8)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Order already on my system here 

Nick


----------



## Adam Wright (Apr 6, 2007)

just bought mine! i sent an email asking if my gf could get the member price or not......then i read the help section which told me yes. so if you read this you dont have to bother replying!


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

re: EvenTT08 Trackday Prices (inexperienced Member)

Any idea how much it will cost to upgrade from Part Trackday to Full Trackday on the day?

This will be only my 3rd time on the track in my TT and I'm a little unsure if I qualify for experienced Trackdayer yet?! I therefore feel opting for the Part Trackday option my be better, but knowing how much I loved Castle Combe this year I can see me wanting more track time in the afternoon once my nerves have gone and the adrenaline is in full flow!!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

ChrisB72 said:


> re: EvenTT08 Trackday Prices (inexperienced Member)
> 
> Any idea how much it will cost to upgrade from Part Trackday to Full Trackday on the day?
> 
> This will be only my 3rd time on the track in my TT and I'm a little unsure if I qualify for experienced Trackdayer yet?! I therefore feel opting for the Part Trackday option my be better, but knowing how much I loved Castle Combe this year I can see me wanting more track time in the afternoon once my nerves have gone and the adrenaline is in full flow!!


Hi Chris

The full trackday is still only for TT's  The upgrade fee is likely to be about Â£75 for members (and Â£80 for non-members), i.e. half the 6 session cost... but if the session is full and I do have to say the full TT only (experienced) session is selling amazingly well 8)  , then there will be no opportunity to purchase the pm upgrade sessions.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

The full TT only, experienced trackday member package (6 sessions);
Is that 6 sessions including the first come first served OPL sessions before and after lunch?

Is there a Session Timetable somewhere?
Which track configuration is going to be used?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

HighTT said:


> The full TT only, experienced trackday member package (6 sessions);
> Is that 6 sessions including the first come first served OPL sessions before and after lunch?
> 
> Is there a Session Timetable somewhere?
> Which track configuration is going to be used?


Champ champ champ - the sound of Ian camping at the bit! :lol: :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

HighTT said:


> The full TT only, experienced trackday member package (6 sessions);
> Is that 6 sessions including the first come first served OPL sessions before and after lunch?
> 
> Is there a Session Timetable somewhere?
> Which track configuration is going to be used?


Hi Ian

We've got the full International Circuit booked 8)

The 6 sessions do not include the 2 foc open sessions that are available on a first come first served basis. I have a time table and as soon as we've ratified it, I'll post it up.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

nutts said:


> HighTT said:
> 
> 
> > Which track configuration is going to be used?
> ...


EXCELLENT [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Edited to say that the circuit in red shown on page 9 of absoluTTE is neither of the usual International Circuits (Long 2.56 miles, or Short 2.45 miles) :? :roll:


----------

